# Best new favorite interactive toy



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Where did you find this? It sounds fabulous.


----------



## Sashas mommy (Feb 15, 2011)

That's a really good idea. I'm going to give that a try


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

a link, please, to where the roller ball is purchased


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

There ya go.. we have the smaller one, I put biscuits in it and she chases it around to get them out


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, I got one of these a while back... didn't think about putting something inside of it... thanks a for the idea!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

What size did you use that would fit a tennis ball inside?


----------



## sweetmollymalone (Apr 22, 2011)

I got one of those today and my Amy LOVES it! I put some biscuits in it and it kept her busy for several hours today!!! Thanks for the great tip! By the way , I found it in my local PetSmart.


----------



## bethany725 (Jan 29, 2014)

I got this toy for our new puppy, but when it arrived, I realized I didn't visualize the size correctly... We got this medium blue one, which is huge now, but I'm sure he'll grow into it soon enough. I can see a tennis ball fitting in it, but does anyone with a larger hol-ee roller manage to find a treat large enough to keep from slipping through the holes, in case we want to try that option?
JW Pet Hol-ee Roller X Extreme Dog Toy


----------



## bethany725 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just wanted to repost, as I found out what worked in our Hol-ee Roller... We just squeezed a dog biscuit in there. Some we had to break up a little smaller, and some we were able to leave whole. Wanted to share what endd up working for us, in case it's helpful for anyone else!


----------

